# Einfache Frage.......schaut mal bitte!



## Baschti (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Erstmal ein Frohes neues Jahr!
Ich bin neu hier, daher eine ziemlich "blöde" Frage!

Also............ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel nciht das ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt! *g*
Ich habe jetzt zum Beispiel ein Gesicht und habe ein Körper!
Und diese beiden DInge will ich zusammenfügen! 

Wie geht das?
Wie kann cih dann auch gleich die Hautfarbe anpassen?

Ich ist jetzt eine Anfängerfrage!

Ich freue mich riesig über JEDE Hilfe!

Danke
Baschti


----------



## Michael Och (1. Januar 2004)

Halli hallo, 

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch. (nachträglich )

Also, so könnte man es machen: Du öffnest beide Dateien, stellst den Kopf mit dem Polygonlasso frei, stellst den Körper mit dem Polygonlasso frei, ziehst sie dann mit dem normalen Pfeil in eine neue Datei (STRG+N).
Um die Hautfarbe ein wenig anzupassen gibts die Pipette, du drückst auf eine stellen am Körper, also auf eine Hautstelle, und malst dann den Kopf mit dieser Farbe aus, jedoch hat ein Kopf viele viele Farben, deshalb würde ich auch mehrere nehmen 

MfG Michael


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2004)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, das dur Kopf und Körper schon auf die richtige Größe
gebracht hast und aneinandergesetzt hast. Nun musst du nur noch mit dem Kopierstempel den Übergang schön retuschieren, dann ist es bereits fertig.

ABER:
Das Hauptproblem ist meist nicht das nahtlose Aneinandersetzen, sondern
die farbliche Anpassung und das Licht. Ersteres kannst du mit diversen
Einstellungen in Tonwertkorrektur, Kontrast, Sättigung, Farbton usw. noch
hindrehen. Das Licht allerdings wirst du kaum noch "retten" können.

Ein Körper, der von links beleuchtet ist passt nunmal nicht zu einem Kopf, der
sein Licht von rechts bekommt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Baschti (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Erstmal schonmal vielen Dank!

Wie kann ich die auf die perfekte Größe anpassen?

MFG
Baschti


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Januar 2004)

-> Bearbeiten
-> Frei transformieren (aber nicht zu oft nacheinander da sonst die Qualität zu stark runtergeht)

Alex


----------



## Funball (4. Januar 2004)

Bei dem Licht könntest Du eventuell was mit Beleuchtungeffekten machen is aber sehr schwierig das anzupassen . Hab das auch mal probiert . Wenn Du das bild wenn Du es zusammengesetzt hast auf Graustufenmodus stellst sieht das immer schon ganz nett aus aber mit Farbe is das sone Sache ....


----------

